# 26” Slick tire



## PlasticNerd (Mar 16, 2019)

Remember when Jerald Sulky made slicks in 24 & 26”? I’m looking fir one, does anyone have an extra?


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Mar 21, 2019)

They did a limited batch of white walls last year...and were talking about doing 20"ers as well. I assume they keep in stock on the black walls in 24" and 26" all the time...they are listed in their catalog. This was the contact info for the white walls, the number matches the contact number on the website with the addition of the extension, that might get you someone faster.



> Dear Rat Rod and bicycle restoration enthusiasts - good news! We have a limited run of our famous flat tread 26"x2.125" tire in WHITE WALL! They are in-stock and available to ship now at only $55. Don't forget to order tubes - these require true 2.125" tubes (range tubes such as 1.75-2.125" are likely to blow out in these). To order call 319-234-6195 x26 ask for part number 205001W. Flat rate ground shipping is available for $18 anywhere in the lower 48 states regardless of the number of tires & tubes that you buy.




The blackwalls are listed in the catalog at $35ea.

Jason


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 22, 2019)

ItIsWhatItIs said:


> They did a limited batch of white walls last year...and were talking about doing 20"ers as well. I assume they keep in stock on the black walls in 24" and 26" all the time...they are listed in their catalog. This was the contact info for the white walls, the number matches the contact number on the website with the addition of the extension, that might get you someone faster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What company is that??


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 22, 2019)

Found it thanks!! I thought they stopped making them


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2022)

Who sells them and what is the psi rating please?


----------



## ogre (Jul 6, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Who sells them and what is the psi rating please?




I got a 24" & a 26" semi-recently from Jerald Sulky Co. Recommended PSI is 40-45.

https://www.jeraldsulky.com/catalog/


----------

